# Ridgid camera head repair cost?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

While my camera is not a Ridgid camera, it’s made by a ridgid authorized repair facility using Ridgid parts, mostly. Head and push rod are ridgid. 

My screen has become blurry! I haven’t taken it apart yet to check the connections. I called the company and they said they’ll look at it, but if I have them send me a remanufactured head sent to me right away it’ll be $1299 tax and shipped. Seems kinda steep to me. 

Thoughts?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> While my camera is not a Ridgid camera, it’s made by a ridgid authorized repair facility using Ridgid parts, mostly. Head and push rod are ridgid.
> 
> My screen has become blurry! I haven’t taken it apart yet to check the connections. I called the company and they said they’ll look at it, but if I have them send me a remanufactured head sent to me right away it’ll be $1299 tax and shipped. Seems kinda steep to me.
> 
> Thoughts?





That sounds really high to me. But it also seems to be in line with all the other high prices I have seen. If you don't like it call somewhere else and get a different quote.




These high quality cameras are a new thing and thus demand high prices. Also, as you've seen with sewer equipment in general the prices are high because they know professionals just amortize it by charging each customer a bit more.




Sewer machines 2k$+, propress 2k$+, pex crimper set 500$+, sewer cameras $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$










.





.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

That seems about right but it depends on the head they're replacing. I had my micro camera in for service and spent $1,200 for them to put a whole new head on and re-term.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> That seems about right but it depends on the head they're replacing. I had my micro camera in for service and spent $1,200 for them to put a whole new head on and re-term.


I honestly don’t know the model number, but self leveling, color, for 3”+ lines.

Thinking of calling AJ Coleman tomorrow, but with not knowing exactly what I have, I doubt they can give me a guess on repair.

I don’t see water in the head. Tomorrow when I pull it apart I’ll check the connections... but I don’t think that’s the problem.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Ridgid Camera heads are really expensive.. that cost doesn't seem that far off.. we have to do ours every couple years and re trim because of going around traps.. Our local ridgid suppliers say we are the best on our cameras rarely need to be worked on..


Its maintenance and just part of owing a ridgid camera.. have to sell digs to pay for that damn camera.. 



alot of times its condensation in the head causing it to be fogged up


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Even my Spartan rep said Ridgid is the industry idle on the market today.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Ridgid Camera heads are really expensive.. that cost doesn't seem that far off.. we have to do ours every couple years and re trim because of going around traps.. Our local ridgid suppliers say we are the best on our cameras rarely need to be worked on..
> 
> 
> Its maintenance and just part of owing a ridgid camera.. have to sell digs to pay for that damn camera..
> ...





I have been using my cs6pak seesnake for over 5 years now and only the past month has it gotten its first issue, doesn't always self level. And I ram that thing into stuff, cleared a number of mainline clogs with it. Spring is slightly bent from ramming the camera into tees and trying to get it to go the right way.





So while I dont particularly care for the company ridgid has become I must admit the camera has been tops. That gosh darn k40af however is a steaming pile of schit.













.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I have been using my cs6pak seesnake for over 5 years now and only the past month has it gotten its first issue, doesn't always self level. And I ram that thing into stuff, cleared a number of mainline clogs with it. Spring is slightly bent from ramming the camera into tees and trying to get it to go the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My gosh! Ram it like ya stole it huh?!! Lol!

I admit, I’ll bump my cable watching with the camera, I’ll twist and bump to get over a separation.... all within reason.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> My gosh! Ram it like ya stole it huh?!! Lol!
> 
> I admit, I’ll bump my cable watching with the camera, I’ll twist and bump to get over a separation.... all within reason.





Well, I am only rough on it when it would be semi-convenient if it broke. My manager and the sales rep are both flabbergasted it has lasted this long. I know it will break, it's just a matter of when. I would rather not have it break all of the sudden when I really need it.


So yeah, sometimes I ram it like it's an exgirlfriend :biggrin:








.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I’d have to go look, but I think I’m around $1200 for a full size ridgid self level refurb at AJC.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Well, I am only rough on it when it would be semi-convenient if it broke. My manager and the sales rep are both flabbergasted it has lasted this long. I know it will break, it's just a matter of when. I would rather not have it break all of the sudden when I really need it.
> 
> 
> So yeah, sometimes I ram it like it's an exgirlfriend :biggrin:
> ...



yeah I heard thats why shes your ex girlfriend.....she couldnt tell if you ever started or not......:devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol, simmer down! I’ve already been band one site this week!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

geeez this politically correct thing ..ooooo the snowflakes will melt:crying: if they read bad words...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> I’d have to go look, but I think I’m around $1200 for a full size ridgid self level refurb at AJC.





That's a rip, I'll only charge you 500$ for a full size rigid!








.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> While my camera is not a Ridgid camera, it’s made by a ridgid authorized repair facility using Ridgid parts, mostly. Head and push rod are ridgid.
> 
> My screen has become blurry! I haven’t taken it apart yet to check the connections. I called the company and they said they’ll look at it, but if I have them send me a remanufactured head sent to me right away it’ll be $1299 tax and shipped. Seems kinda steep to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


can you post a video of what you mean by blurry?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> can you post a video of what you mean by blurry?


Kitchen drain @10 tomorrow. Noon I’ll posts pics.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Kitchen drain @10 tomorrow. Noon I’ll posts pics.


video will help out much more


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I got lazy when I got home. Not working tomorrow. 8-noon install filters and RO in my home. Pulling apart the camera. 12-4 wait for my new machine.


----------

